# Curious about this Paramount



## Euphman06 (May 12, 2017)

1973? What's original and replaced? No, I don't have any more pictures, don't even have the bike,just came across it.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 12, 2017)

I'd say the whole drivetrain has been replaced to get touring gears - wide freewheel, long-cage RD - probably even the crankset (maybe not, that could be a Strada - close up?)


----------



## Euphman06 (May 12, 2017)

I dont know much of anything on lightweights....i thought it could be a p15 with the triple crank up front and a possible shimano crane (schwinn approved gt300) which from what I read they switched to in 73? Again...know next to nothing so likely very wrong lol

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 12, 2017)

Cool bike. It's screaming for the reflectors and rack to be removed.


----------



## Metacortex (May 13, 2017)

It appears to be a 1973 or later P15 model. The reflectors are from '74 so it may be from that year. The drivetrain on that bike appears to be all original '73 and later P15 equipment. In fact everything there seems original, it is missing only the toe clips/straps.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 13, 2017)

Small frame Paramounts are not easy to find. If that bike fits, I would be contacting the owner pronto.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 13, 2017)

Got to it too late. Asking price was 600...seemed reasonable

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

